# Cougar-Netzteile jetzt bei Amazon 10 Prozent günstiger [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cougar-Netzteile jetzt bei Amazon 10 Prozent günstiger [Anzeige]*

					Die leistungsstarken Cougar-Netzteile sind nun auch beim beliebten Versandhändler Amazon verfügbar. Zudem können Sie mit einen Gutscheincode 10 Prozent sparen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cougar-Netzteile jetzt bei Amazon 10 Prozent günstiger [Anzeige]*


----------

